# Let's see your hand tied crappie jigs....



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've recently in the past couple years been in pursuit of crappie. I've made many many steelhead flies and jigs and now interested in making some crappie jigs. Curious what you guys are choosing as your color combinations in our local waters.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've used my steelhead jigs for crappies with good success. Black with flash, Olive/Brown (little gold flash or not), Emerald shiner colors.....stack black, olive, and white....also stack black, blue and white.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Same here, steelhead jigs for crappies. Although I do have some lighter hooked jigs I use for crappie. Bought them by mistake. After having a few steelies break hooks, I figured it out, lol.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really jigs, but these are weighted "balanced" streamers I use on fly gear for crappies. Mostly weedless and very effective.


----------



## Floatnflyfishing17 (Mar 26, 2021)

Here are a few from my collection.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Made a half dozen of these. They caught a few Thurs evening.


----------

